
When you hear ‘Monad’, think ‘Chainable’ - jlward4th
https://www.jamesward.com/2017/10/02/when-you-hear-monad-think-chainable/
======
sevensor
So monads are procedures? And here I was, thinking that they were lists. Or
I/O operations. Possibly burritos. I still haven't quite wrapped my head
around monads. Maybe I need to find just one more monad tutorial.

